# Kathi Wörndl - Lena Hoschek & Rebekka Ruetz Fashion Show in Berlin 17.01. 2018



## sprudl (19 Jan. 2018)

Hallo, wäre cool, wenn jemand ein paar HQ's von der Kathi posten könnte!?


*Kathi Wörndl - Lena Hoschek Fashion Show in Berlin 16.01.2018*



 

 

 


 

 

 



*Kathi Woerndl - Rebekka Ruetz Fashion Show in Berlin 17.01. 2018*



 

 

 





Besten Dank im Voraus!​


----------



## Voyeurfriend (19 Jan. 2018)

Tolle Frauen!


----------



## eh1 (14 März 2018)

sehr schönes kleid


----------

